# North West Snow



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Chance of light snow tomorrow. Its windy here. Was 49 today. Tomorrow I think the forecast is 26. We really need some (a lot) of snow.


----------



## hookmlipps (Dec 4, 2006)

I am getting pretty agrivated with the weather people over here. They say snow every day and then i get up in the morning and its blue skies. ahhhhh anyone from around Montana? I'll Drive for snow I'm off work for a month and a half and need to plow.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Not much done this way either. Must have the same weatherman though. Calling for it, but nothing but below 0 and blue skies.


----------



## hookmlipps (Dec 4, 2006)

IT looks like we are going to get some real precipitation starting Sunday here in NW Montana. The only problem is that they say it's going to be rain. From what I've seen thier temps have been off by about 5 to 10 degrees lately in our favor. 

What is everyone elses temp lately?


----------



## hookmlipps (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone seeing any significant snow from this system that is moving in?


----------



## anthonyr (Nov 14, 2006)

Praying for snow out in Bigfork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hookmlipps (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm from Kalispell. Maybe we'll be busywesport


----------



## hookmlipps (Dec 4, 2006)

we are back in busness boys yeeeeeeeeeeeehawwwww


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Did you guys get any of this sytem that hit us this week to your south?


----------



## anthonyr (Nov 14, 2006)

haven't seen any snow up here since the end of november- guess i'll be helping my friend with his roofing business.:crying:


----------



## hookmlipps (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah last week I think it was like thursday it was dumping. I did a busness that night and was going to do the rest in the morning. I woke up in the morning and it had rained like an inch and a half .. ohhhh I was mad. I got drunk that day. ahaha a


----------

